# Breeding Career Has Begun



## Amoreminiatures (May 28, 2009)

So excited to say our boy started his breeding career and was a perfect gentleman I am so excited ALREADY for Next years foaling season, although we are ONLY breeding a VERY few mares I am just excited for ANY foals!!! I just wanted to share, I have been waiting for this since he was a baby....

Thank You for letting me share,

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## txminipinto (May 28, 2009)

I totally understand! Beautiful boy you have there!


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 28, 2009)

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 28, 2009)

He is a very handsome man!!! Hope you see many healthy foals fom him.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 28, 2009)

What a handsome young man! Breathtaking!!! Good luck on your foals for next year. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Leeana (May 28, 2009)

I have always liked him a lot, so i am just as excited to see his foals next year too


----------



## Matt73 (May 28, 2009)

What a beautiful stallion


----------



## afoulk (May 29, 2009)

Janice,

Hemi's looking good. Will be anxious to see those babies.

Arlene


----------



## Amoreminiatures (May 29, 2009)

Thank You So Much for the kind comments on Hemi ~ He is such a good boy and quite honestly takes my breath away everyday I walk out to the barn..

I had wanted to get him out and show also this summer but not sure how many shows were gonna do this year, limited time & space..

Again Thank You So Much ~ This momma's proud...





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures & Shetland Ponies


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 29, 2009)

He is very nice!


----------



## Barbie (Jun 6, 2009)

He's beautiful - bet you'll get really nice foals from him.

Barbie


----------

